# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتایج دوره بدون آزمون کارشناسی پیوسته دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی اعلام شد

## MehranWilson

*


*نتایج دوره کارشناسی پیوسته براساس سوابق تحصیلی نیمسال اول  99-98 دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی اعلام شد.
به گزارش روابط عمومی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی، نتایج دوره کارشناسی پیوسته براساس سوابق تحصیلی نیمسال اول 99-98 دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی اعلام شد.نتایج دوره کارشناسی پیوسته براساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی بر روی سامانه www.azmoon.net قرار گرفت.پذیرفته شدگان این دوره می توانند جهت اطلاع از زمان و نحوه مراجعه به واحدهای دانشگاهی محل پذیرش به اطلاعیه ای که در سامانه sanjesh.iau.ir قرار گرفته است، مراجعه کنند.

----------


## _Nyusha_

برای پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و بقیه کی میاد؟؟؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> برای پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و بقیه کی میاد؟؟؟


اون رو که زده بود دهه اول مهر حالا احتمالا زود تر بیاد

----------


## _Nyusha_

> اون رو که زده بود دهه اول مهر حالا احتمالا زود تر بیاد


اها مرسی

----------


## mq2016

دوستان اصل برگ و تصویر مشخص کننده وضعیت نظام وظیفه چیه؟ برای منی که دوازدهمو تازه تموم کردم همون گواهی اشتغال به تحصیله؟

----------


## Pedro88

> دوستان اصل برگ و تصویر مشخص کننده وضعیت نظام وظیفه چیه؟ برای منی که دوازدهمو تازه تموم کردم همون گواهی اشتغال به تحصیله؟


سوال منم هست

----------


## MehranWilson

> سوال منم هست


احتمالا واسه کسانیکه کارت پایان خدمت دارن گفته 
چون الان شما دانش اموز هستی خدمت که نرفتی که وضعیتی از اون لحاظ داشته باشی

----------


## Seyed Chester

ممنون استارتر ؛ الان بايد حضوري بريم يا حتما غير حضوري و از سايت؟ نميشه بريم دانشگاه برامون انجام بدن؟

----------


## nafas78

ميشه لطفا يه نفر منو راهنمایی کنه.من دیپلم تجربی دارم موقع انتخاب رشته واسه رشته ای که میخواستم تو سایت مشاوره خوندم باید کارشناسی پیوسته رو انتخاب کنم الان زده قبول شدم ولی تو سایت دانشگاه آزاد تبریز ثبت نام ورودی های جدید شماره شناسنامه رو میزنم مینویسه داوطلب وجود ندارد

----------


## amir.t34

> ميشه لطفا يه نفر منو راهنمایی کنه.من دیپلم تجربی دارم موقع انتخاب رشته واسه رشته ای که میخواستم تو سایت مشاوره خوندم باید کارشناسی پیوسته رو انتخاب کنم الان زده قبول شدم ولی تو سایت دانشگاه آزاد تبریز ثبت نام ورودی های جدید شماره شناسنامه رو میزنم مینویسه داوطلب وجود ندارد


هنوز به روز رسانی نشده احتمالا
وقتی قبول شدی اصلا نگران نباش

----------


## aretmis

*<<<نتیجه : قبول سهميه در انتخاب 1 >>>

((رشته محل قبولی : شيمي كاربردي / واحد يزد ))
**
<<<نتیجه : قبول سهميه در انتخاب 1 >>>

((رشته محل قبولی : مهندسي كامپيوتر / واحد يزد ))


---اگه چند روز پیش بود شاید الان خیلی خوشحال میشدم ولی همه چیز فرق کرد!*

----------


## shayandrama

منم مهندسی برق آوردم

----------


## aretmis

بگین چه رشته ای اوردین خو
چرا همش برای سراسری تبریک میگین :Yahoo (19):

----------


## amir.t34

> بگین چه رشته ای اوردین خو
> چرا همش برای سراسری تبریک میگین




خواهرم با معدل 17 اینارو آورد

----------


## nafas78

من نيمسال اول قبول شدم اگه الان نرم میتونم دی ماه واسه نيمسال دوم دوباره ثبت نام کنم یا باید الان برم ثبت نام کنم سه ماه مرخصی بگیرم؟چون میخوام سه ماه واسه کنکور با کانون بخونم اگه ترازم بالا نیومد برم دانشگاه

----------


## salahadin

متاسفانه به مشکل برخوردم
من وارد این دو صفحه شدم و فیلد ها رو پر کردم ولی میگه اشتباه ست در حالی که درسته
مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی
سامانه احراز هويت مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي

----------


## mahmood2020

سلام منم آزاد شهر خودمون قبول شدم
اگر ثبت نام نکنیم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ میخوام کنکور 99 شرکت کنم (دانشجوی پیام نورم)

----------


## _Nyusha_

> سلام منم آزاد شهر خودمون قبول شدم
> اگر ثبت نام نکنیم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ میخوام کنکور 99 شرکت کنم (دانشجوی پیام نورم)


دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام نکنی مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## taraneh7788

دانشگاه ازاد با ازمون زمانش تموم شده؟؟؟
[COLOR=inherit !important]


[/COLOR]

----------


## taraneh7788

کسی نمیدونه هنوز میشه ازاد با کنکور ثبت نام کرد یا نه ؟ 
[COLOR=inherit !important]


[/COLOR]

----------


## taraneh7788

> اون رو که زده بود دهه اول مهر حالا احتمالا زود تر بیاد


سلام دانشگاه ازاد با ازمون زمانش تموم شده ؟

----------

